

The Seinfeld/Ballmer Windows Ads We Didn't Get to See - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/13/exclusive-the-seinfeldballmer-tv-ads-we-didnt-get-to-see/

======
tdavis
Was that supposed to, you know, _make sense_?

------
gojomo
User 'technologizer' has submitted 22 links in the last 31 days, every one to
'technologizer.com'.

------
Tichy
A genius with the video editing suite, no doubt.

------
cbarning
bad

